# Burmese Python Viv



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
My name is Mark and I live in Euxton, near Chorley in Lancashire. I have had my Albino Burmese for over 4 years now and it’s time to give her some more space.
When I originally got her, the seller said that they would help me build a bespoke enclosure for her but they have let me down and I am now in the predicament of having a snake who needs more room but sadly I lack in the construction department.
I want her new enclosure to offer her everything she requires but also really look the part as it’s going to be her home for the rest of her life but I need someone who can bring to the table some ideas and also construct it.
The summer house which i bought specifically for her, has been insulated with king span and is fully equipped with sockets and lights. The measurements are approx 7.5ft wide x 3.5ft deep and approx 3ft in height.
I have been trolling the Internet and Facebook for companies that would take on this challenge but i have hit a brick wall and that's why I am on this forum.
Does anyone know of any companies that would be able to help me and if they do could they please supply me with the details on how to get in touch. I have tried Appleton Exotics but they do not do bespoke vivs anymore and I have also emailed Wrigglies Vivs on FB but am still awaiting a reply.
Any help would be greatfully received as I just want Quaver to be in the best set up possible to give her that quality of life

Kindest Regards

Mark


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit confused.
You refer to a summer house for her, but then state the dimensions are 7.5 x 3.5 x 3.5?
If that's correct it's the smallest summer house in the world.
If those are viv dimensions, I would be concerned that its way too small for an adult burm.


----------



## Greenie22 (Oct 12, 2020)

Greenie22 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My name is Mark and I live in Euxton, near Chorley in Lancashire. I have had my Albino Burmese for over 4 years now and it’s time to give her some more space.
> When I originally got her, the seller said that they would help me build a bespoke enclosure for her but they have let me down and I am now in the predicament of having a snake who needs more room but sadly I lack in the construction department.
> I want her new enclosure to offer her everything she requires but also really look the part as it’s going to be her home for the rest of her life but I need someone who can bring to the table some ideas and also construct it.
> ...





ian14 said:


> A bit confused.
> You refer to a summer house for her, but then state the dimensions are 7.5 x 3.5 x 3.5?
> If that's correct it's the smallest summer house in the world.
> If those are viv dimensions, I would be concerned that its way too small for an adult burm.





ian14 said:


> A bit confused.
> You refer to a summer house for her, but then state the dimensions are 7.5 x 3.5 x 3.5?
> If that's correct it's the smallest summer house in the world.
> If those are viv dimensions, I would be concerned





ian14 said:


> A bit confused.
> You refer to a summer house for her, but then state the dimensions are 7.5 x 3.5 x 3.5?
> If that's correct it's the smallest summer house in the world.
> If those are viv dimensions, I would be concerned that its way too small for an adult burm.


This is the summer house and bench the viv is going to go on. The summer house is 8ft x 8ft


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

I mean if worse comes to worse you could escape proof the summer house and convert the whole thing into a burm enclosure, Just an idea.


----------



## arwen_7 (Oct 21, 2009)

I kinda assumed the whole summerhouse was for the enclosure. For a going to be ~15ft+ snake that's what I'd be looking at doing.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

arwen_7 said:


> I kinda assumed the whole summerhouse was for the enclosure. For a going to be ~15ft+ snake that's what I'd be looking at doing.


I was thinking the same.


----------

